# portiere - portinaio



## mauro63

Ciao, ho una domanda da farvi. Portinaio e portiere significano la stessa cosa? .  Grazie


----------



## saltapicchio

Che io sappia sì ;-)


----------



## tie-break

Penso che_ portinaio_ si utilizzi principalmente nel caso di_ custode di una casa_ (in cui ci sono diversi appartamenti)_,_ mentre _portiere_ ha un utilizzo più ampio, mi viene in mente ad esempio _portiere d'albergo._


----------



## Angel.Aura

tie-break said:


> ... mentre _portiere_ ha un utilizzo più ampio, mi viene in mente ad esempio _portiere d'albergo._



E a me viene in mente Gigi Buffon  perché _portiere_ può indicare anche l'atleta che è a guardia della porta (nel calcio, nella pallanuoto, roba così).
Dà un'occhiata alla definizione qui.


----------



## giusyna

Potiere e portinaio sono due sinonimi interscambiabili
L'unica particolarità è che *"portinaio"* ha in sé una valenza "religiosa": deriva da *portinarius*, termine che designava il *monaco* addetto alla custodia della porta del *convento*.
Ho trovato nel web anche questo:
Portinari è tipico del vicentino zona di Lonigo e Arzignano anche se parrebbe di origini toscane, Portinaro è della provincia di Vercelli, di Palazzolo Vercellese in particolare, Portonaro, assolutamente rarissimo, è piemontese, dovrebbero derivare dalla carica medioevale di* portinarius*, o _*portonarius* _termine che designava chi aveva la responsabilità di difendere le porte della città  e di gestire la riscossione dei tributi di accesso alla città, tracce di queste cognominizzazioni le troviamo a Firenze nel 1300 la famosissima Beatrice amata da Dante Alighieri si chiamava Portinari, tracce di questa famiglia fiorentina dei Portinari le troviamo anche a Milano nella  basilica di Sant'Eustorgio dove si trova la quattrocentesca Cappella Portinari, commissionata da Pigello Portinari, un nobile fiorentino, procuratore del Banco dei Medici.
©Ettore Rossoni 2000


----------



## pizzi

In genere mi càpita di preferire *portinaia* e *portinaio* per designare i custodi di un condominio, mentre con *portiera* ìndico lo sportello dell'auto, e ovviamente uso *portiere* per lo sport e per chi lavora in stabili non di abitazione. 
Si tratta di una forma personale di disambiguazione .

Poi  mi sono posta delle domande di genere, e un'amica che gioca a calcio da  professionista mi dice che chi sta in porta è comunque *portiere*.
In un hotel, non posso pensare alla *portinaia* di notte , ma anche la *portiera *mi creerebbe qualche sussulto, specie se girevole !

Vorrei sapere come usate voi questi termini.

Alcuni vocabolari segnalano che *portinaio/a* hanno una connotazione dispregiativa, (_è una portinaia_ = è una persona pettegola, a volte detto senza differenze di sesso). I *portieri/e* sono più discreti, evidentemente .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz  

"Portinaio" e "portinaia" per quanto mi riguarda ... non riesco proprio ad immaginare un "portiere" come "portinaio" ... men che meno al femminile  ... ma può essere un limite mio!


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno!!!!

Vedo che con il tempo la portinaia sta diventando "la custode".....ma a me portinaia mi piace.

Per quanto riguarda gli hotel c'è il portiere a mio parere.

In campo c'è solo Gigi Buffon, un solo portiere!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi!  

Certamente.  Tuttavia, faccio fatica ad immaginare un hotel dove si possa ancora trovare il "portiere"   Forse si tratta di una figura che non esiste più,  ... tant'è che, ormai, ci si rivolge alla "_reception" _


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Gigi!
> 
> Certamente.  Tuttavia, faccio fatica ad immaginare un hotel dove si possa ancora trovare il "portiere"   Forse si tratta di una figura che non esiste più,  ... tant'è che, ormai, ci si rivolge alla "_reception" _



La reception è dove sta il portiere.....sarebbe la ricezione (epurata del bagher, ovviamente!). Tuttavia credo che questo modo di dire rientri nella moda per cui si inglesizzano i nomi delle professioni meno qualificanti per sentirsi più fighi.

Per me il portiere di notte è il portiere di notte e non il "night(mare) reception manager"....oh tempora oh mores!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gigi , sicuramente è così.

E' solo una sensazione personale: negli alberghi non "vedo" mai il "portiere" (né di notte, né di giorno) ... ma "trovo" il personale della "reception" e quando ho qualche problema ... per ellissi, mi rivolgo alla "reception"  ... comunque mi piace pensare che il termine, in ultima analisi, derivi dal latino


----------



## King Crimson

Anja, sull'uso corrente hai sicuramente ragione, ma cosa sarebbe la bellissima "Il portiere di notte" di Enrico Ruggeri, trasformata in ... (rabbrividisco solo a  pensarci)


----------



## violadaprile

Il "portiere" è una specifica mansione prevista dal contratto collettivo alberghiero. Nel contratto si precisa un corrispettivo maggiore per il "portiere di notte" (con la precisazione degli orari) e la possibilità che un "guardiano notturno", che normalmente si occupa anche dell'interno dell'edificio, in certi casi sia adibito anche al controllo della porta.

Il contratto collettivo per i lavoratori domestici, qualifica "portieri" gli addetti alla portineria come dipendenti del condominio (soggetto giuridico e non persona giuridica).

In nessun posto si parla di "portinaio", avente sicuramente connotazione se non spregiativa quanto meno riduttiva. A me pare più appartenente al linguaggio parlato, appunto con una lieve sfumatura negativa. Ma chiediamoci a loro come piacerebbe essere chiamati!  


MMM... io dico reception (soprattutto all'estero) ma non receptionist, che può essere anche una hostess di un convegno. Ma allora perché non usare "consierge"? e "consiergerie"?


----------



## pizzi

Anja.Ann said:


> ...negli alberghi non "vedo" mai il "portiere" (né di notte, né di giorno) ... ma "trovo" il personale della "reception"



Ciao, cara !

Spesso per lavoro finisco in luoghi tra la pensione e l'albergo, e il portiere di notte esiste ancora ! E' quel signore informale svaccato in poltrona a guardare la tv; l'uomo che gira la testa con un sorriso di circostanza, e si alza di mala voglia, mosso da un'invisibile gru, per allungarti le chiavi della stanza...


----------



## Anja.Ann

King Crimson said:


> Anja, sull'uso corrente hai sicuramente ragione, ma cosa sarebbe la bellissima "Il portiere di notte" di Enrico Ruggeri, trasformata in ... (rabbrividisco solo a pensarci)



Hai ragione, King  

Anche tu, Piz cara  ... ma la domanda era "vorrei sapere come usate voi questi termini" : così li uso io


----------



## violadaprile

Io, per deformazione professionale, uso i termini legali. Ma ho la forte impressione che se chiamassi la mia portiera "portinaia" si offenderebbe una cifra


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Ma ho la forte impressione che se chiamassi la mia portiera "portinaia" si offenderebbe una cifra



Sicuro ! E se pur rara, esiste ancora la _portineria_, non si è ancora trasformata in _portierìa_...  né la *portinaia/portiera* è diventata una _guardiolante_... 

Nel romanzo _L'eleganza del riccio_, di Muriel Barbery, la professione della protagonista è tradotta come *portinaia*.


----------



## violadaprile

Nel libro il termine è dovuto al traduttore. Che non è qui a discolparsi!


----------



## luway

violadaprile said:


> Nel libro il termine è dovuto al traduttore. Che non è qui a discolparsi!



Non ho capito una cosa: secondo voi come avrebbe dovuto chiamarla?


----------



## violadaprile

Non essendo la signora presente non poteva offendersi, quindi in questo caso mi sembrano equivalenti. Se penso a una portinaia mi viene automaticamente da immaginare una donna di mezza età, col grembiule e la scopa in mano e l'orecchio incollato alle porte di qualcuno o proteso a tutte le dicerie. Quella che in linguaggio gergale si chiama "radio serva" 
Quindi secondo me dipende dal contesto.

Portineria è sempre uguale, dato che il portierato si riferisce al rapporto professionale e "portieria" non esiste


----------



## luway

violadaprile said:


> Non essendo la signora presente non poteva offendersi, quindi in questo caso mi sembrano equivalenti. Se penso a una portinaia mi viene automaticamente da immaginare una donna di mezza età, col grembiule e la scopa in mano e l'orecchio incollato alle porte di qualcuno o proteso a tutte le dicerie. Quella che in linguaggio gergale si chiama "radio serva"
> Quindi secondo me dipende dal contesto.




Sono d'accordo, dipende dal contesto. Senza dubbio per molti il termine può portare a pensare a quel tipo di  immagine, ma se qui esistessero ancora [mi pare siano andati  scomparendo] condomini in cui la portineria è abitata da una coppia che  si occupa dello stabile e io avessi bisogno di parlare con la 'lei' in  questione, non mi sentirei in effetti per nulla meschina a dire "Vado dalla  portinaia a chiederle se...". Diverso il caso: "Ma l'hai vista quella?  Sembra una portinaia!". A proposito, mi rendo conto ora che l'uso negativo a me è arrivato più in riferimento a un aspetto trasandato che non a una predisposizione al pettegolezzo.


----------



## violadaprile

Si anche. Non volevo dirlo ma anche un po' scarmigliata. E urlona.
Io, avendo in portineria una coppia, dico sempre vado dalla custode 
Sensibilità mia!


----------



## luway

Anche Giginho rilevava l'uso di 'la custode' e devo dire che così, al femminile, mi torna ('la custode del palazzo'). Al maschile, invece, e fuori contesto 'il custode' mi farebbe pensare più a una persona che lavora in uno stabile non adibito ad abitazione ('il custode del cimitero').


----------



## pizzi

Le traduttrici del libro francese citato nel # 17 sono due, Emanuelle Caillat e Cinzia Poli, la quale ha curato le pagine di Renée, la protagonista del romanzo. La donna parla in prima persona, e si definisce _portinaia_. Il testo è del 2006, l'edizione italiana è del 2007.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Io, per deformazione professionale, uso i termini legali. Ma ho la forte impressione che se chiamassi la mia portiera "portinaia" si offenderebbe una cifra



Viola, portinaio deriva da portineria, termine in uso anche in ambito legale (se sei del mestiere, cfr, fra gli altri, art 1117 § 2 cc), mentre portiere (termine in uso nel codice, sempre 1117 cc e segg) deriva da porta. Non credo che non sia corretta la definizione portinaia/o in quanto deriva dalla portineria, sebbene portiere sia il termine corrente anche in ambito legale.


----------



## violadaprile

Sai, non è una questione di regole scritte 

Mi piace molto la ricostruzione etimologica di portinaio fatta sopra.
Però ... perché nei contratti collettivi, dove i portieri sono una controparte contrattuale, si parla appunto di portieri e non di portinai?
A me dà l'impressione che sia una sorta di rivendicazione linguistica di una categoria professionale, da rispettare.

Esattamente tanto quanto, sia dal linguaggio giuridico sia da quello comune, è scomparso il termine "serva", "servetta", e anche "donna di servizio" e "domestica" (benché si continui a parlare di rapporto di lavoro domestico) e ora si può parlare solo di collaboratrice familiare.


----------



## giginho

Viola, secondo me è lo stesso discorso che ho fatto sopra. Si percepisce un lavoro come dequalificante e si cerca di rinobilitarlo con nuove definizioni, sebbene nulla ci sia di degradante nel lavoro stesso.

Lo stesso vale per spazzino che diventa operatore ecologico.

Tuttavia mi sembra un po' forzato il paragone tra portinaio e servo come parallelismo linguistico


----------



## violadaprile

Il paragone non è forzato, è solo più evidente, che è quello a cui servono gli esempi. Ai tempi di mia nonna si diceva "andare a servizio" e nessuno si offendeva. Ai tempi del mio bisnonno si chiamavano "servitù" e "servi". Ai tempi di mia mamma si diceva "la domestica". Adesso si dice la "colf".

Per il resto ti davo ragione.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Il paragone non è forzato, è solo più evidente, che è quello a cui servono gli esempi. Ai tempi di mia nonna si diceva "andare a servizio" e nessuno si offendeva. Ai tempi del mio bisnonno si chiamavano "servitù" e "servi". Ai tempi di mia mamma si diceva "la domestica". Adesso si dice la "colf".
> 
> Per il resto ti davo ragione.



Una volta si diceva anche "fare le marchette" per intendere mettere da parte i contributi di previdenza, ora ha un riferimento peggiore.....ovviamente la lingua si evolve. Il problema, secondo me, è la falsa "pudicizia" con cui si deve per forza dare un nome diverso ad una mansione che si ritiene umile


----------



## pizzi

giginho said:


> Una volta si diceva anche "fare le marchette" per intendere mettere da parte i contributi di previdenza, ora ha un riferimento peggiore...



Nel senso che ora è appannaggio delle _operatrici sessuali_, vero ?

Un altro lavoro considerato umile/umilante, e sostituito anch'esso con un pezzo d'automobile, è facchino>portabagagli...


----------



## giginho

Piz! non si chiamano operatrici sessuali, si chiamano hostess intellettuali adesso! E sono pagate all'insaputa di chi usufruisce dei loro servigi!


----------



## luway

violadaprile said:


> Sai, non è una questione di regole scritte
> 
> Mi piace molto la ricostruzione etimologica di portinaio fatta sopra.
> Però ... perché nei contratti collettivi, dove i portieri sono una controparte contrattuale, si parla appunto di portieri e non di portinai?
> A me dà l'impressione che sia una sorta di rivendicazione linguistica di una categoria professionale, da rispettare.



Mi scuso ma non capisco: non è lampante che 'portinaio' faccia il paio con 'portineria' (in quanto persona che ci vive o lavora e ha in cura il palazzo di cui fa parte) e 'portiere' con 'porta' (in quanto addetto ad aprirla e chiuderla e tutte le mansioni collegate all'accesso di clienti/utenti, vedi hotel, grandi strutture pubbliche)? Per me è sempre stato così evidente che non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di farci un secondo pensiero sopra, dato anche che mi parrebbe altrettanto evidente che l'uso negativo è arrivato dopo che una certa categoria ha preso quel nome. Ad ogni modo, era per dire: se esistono dubbi in proposito, quali sono?



> Esattamente tanto quanto, sia dal linguaggio giuridico sia da quello comune, è scomparso il termine "serva", "servetta", e anche "donna di servizio" e "domestica" (benché si continui a parlare di rapporto di lavoro domestico) e ora si può parlare solo di collaboratrice familiare.



Qui  nel linguaggio comune non mi pare proprio che 'collaboratrice  domestica' o 'colf' siano usati. Sento parlare invece di 'la donna' o 'la signora delle pulizie/dello stiro/che mi aiuta in casa/...'


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Luw  

Sono d'accordo  ... "la donna" o "la signora delle pulizie/dello stiro/..."  sono indubbiamente i termini più usati.


----------



## luway

Ciao! 
Credo dipenda molto dalla zona, però. Probabilmente a Milano è proprio più usato 'la colf'.


----------



## pizzi

Ci sono due aspetti da valutare. 
_Portinaia_. 
1) Non è il caso di chiamarla a squarciagola dal cortile condominiale urlando _*PORTINAIA!!!*_*; in ogni caso è bene rivolgersi a lei educatamente con un _signora_, e questo vale sia che si parli con la custode di uno stabile che con Rita Levi-Montalcini. 
2) Ma nulla osta a che, in famiglia, si dica:_ il libro lo lascio alla portinaia_, (o _in portineria_, d'accordo... ). Il concetto mi sembra più chiaro, e per nulla denigratorio, rispetto a un più specifico, e per alcuni politicamente corretto: _operatrice addetta al collocamento della posta nelle cassette, alle azioni di detersione degli spazi comuni, alla ricezione di colli da parte dei condomini, all'erogazione di informazioni, a servizi di vigilanza e sicurezza... _

* Il concetto vale anche per *portiera*, ovviamente , se si preferisce questo termine...


----------



## violadaprile

> Mi scuso ma non capisco: non è lampante che 'portinaio' faccia il paio con 'portineria' (in quanto persona che ci vive o lavora e ha in cura il palazzo di cui fa parte) e 'portiere' con 'porta' (in quanto addetto ad aprirla e chiuderla e tutte le mansioni collegate all'accesso di clienti/utenti, vedi hotel, grandi strutture pubbliche)? Per me è sempre stato così evidente che non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di farci un secondo pensiero sopra, dato anche che mi parrebbe altrettanto evidente che l'uso negativo è arrivato dopo che una certa categoria ha preso quel nome.


Sì giusto. Quindi tu opti per 'portinaio'. Indipendentemente dal nesso linguistico, è altrettanto ovvio che l'uso negativo segue sempre la formazione di una parola. C'è un interessante libro che ora non ho sottomano (ma che se interessa vado a cercare), appunto, sulle "parolacce".
Spiega molto bene come il significato delle parole degradi nel tempo e, man mano che i termini diventano "volgari" vengano sostituiti da altri. Può essere anche il contrario ma di solito è un processo a senso unico.

D'altra parte l'uso che se ne fa in casa può ben essere diverso da quello usato direttamente con la persona o in sua presenza. Confermo peraltro che a Milano si dice colf, o anche "la mia donna", da "donna di servizio", soprattutto se si parla fra donne e non con il sindacato


----------



## Anja.Ann

luway said:


> Ciao!
> Credo dipenda molto dalla zona, però. Probabilmente a Milano è proprio più usato 'la colf'.



I milanesi di mia conoscenza dicono "la donna" ... ma, giustamente, sono solo quelli di mia conoscenza (una percentuale irrisoria )
Oh, invece dalle mie parti (e non abito certo a Milano) non si sente mai parlare di "colf" ... ma si dice "la donna" o "la signora delle pulizie"


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Confermo peraltro che a Milano si dice colf, o anche "*la mia donna*", da "donna di servizio", soprattutto se si parla fra donne e non con il sindacato



Grazie, se riesci a recuperare l'indicazione bibliografica ci dai uno spunto molto interessante! 
Non trovi che _la mia donna_ possa suonare ambiguo?  E in questa discussione sul politicamente corretto, che fa presto a diventare grottesco, non pensi che usare il possessivo sia ?


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

Non partiamo per tangenti varie, per favore  se volete discutere di altri termini che non siano "portinaio/portiere", fatelo in nuovi thread.

Grazie


----------

